# New to this! Wormer that is safe for shrimp?



## Paigeesaurus (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi! I'm new to keeping fish.
I have a 56 litre (about 12 gallon?) tank with a few platy a baby bristlenose pleco and a amano shrimp (might be a bit of a bizarre combination?) I am planning to upgrade to a larger tank as they grow.

I already had live plants in as I was cycling the tank and getting it ready. My clever self thought it would be okay to add more a few weeks later, once all the fish had been in there a while. After a while I noticed a couple of my platy were producing white poop, which I believe could be linked to an internal parasite? It isn't constantly but I wanted to know if there is a safe medication I can use to treat the tank, that won't kill my shrimp, just incase this is something I need to be worried about. I have treated them with AquaCare general tonic (which is safe for shrimp, snails and plants) not long after adding the plants, but I don't think that does anything for parasites if this is the case. 

I'm sorry if I sound stupid here! I've asked google plenty of questions but I thought it would be best I post it here.
I check the water parameters and do water changes (about 25%) on a regular basis.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Paigeesaurus said:


> Hi! I'm new to keeping fish.
> I have a 56 litre (about 12 gallon?) tank with a few platy a baby bristlenose pleco and a amano shrimp (might be a bit of a bizarre combination?) I am planning to upgrade to a larger tank as they grow.
> 
> I already had live plants in as I was cycling the tank and getting it ready. My clever self thought it would be okay to add more a few weeks later, once all the fish had been in there a while. After a while I noticed a couple of my platy were producing white poop, which I believe could be linked to an internal parasite? It isn't constantly but I wanted to know if there is a safe medication I can use to treat the tank, that won't kill my shrimp, just incase this is something I need to be worried about. I have treated them with AquaCare general tonic (which is safe for shrimp, snails and plants) not long after adding the plants, but I don't think that does anything for parasites if this is the case.
> ...


I have not had the problem myself. But maybe try to go to your local fish store and ask to speak to someone who knows about fish. Now I use sechem prime, and API melafix to treat anything.

Erm, I am sure someone on here will know though. I have just realised that we are in lockdown and so going to your local fish store is not possible currently. I hope that your problem gets solved.

O and welcome to the lovely world of keeping fish.


----------

